# need help cutting angles



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I want to cut a small piece with a 20 degree angle. but my miter gauge won't low. I have a crosscut sled for my band saw, how do I set it up to cut a 20 degree angle. It doesn't have to be elaborate thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

make a 40 degree paper template then fold it in half ??

.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Measure 1" by .364", angle should be 20°


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

how does that help cut the angle, I have no problem finding it it cutting it . setting up the saw


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I assume only one edge of the piece is to be angles at 20 degrees. So your miter gauge head normally sets at 90 degrees to the blade. Subtracting or adding 20 from that means you set it at 70 or 110 degrees to get a 20 degree cut on the board.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Les i just set my mitre gauge to 70 degrees and got a 70 degree cut, what did I do wrong, I am using a band saw


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Are you trying to get a slice that is 20 degrees total?

If so, then you need to do a couple of things. First, set your miter gauge to 110 degrees and cut a block.

Take that block, that now has an 70 degree cut (relative to the kerf cut in your sled) and place it on top of your crosscut sled. Place your piece against the block and line it up for it's cut.

I would think that would be the safest way… At least of the ways I can think of off the top of my head.

You could also take the piece that has the 70 degree cut, and put it against the miter gauge set at 50 degrees and slice off a 20 degree piece? Maybe? It's getting turned around in my head… to be honest.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Also the cutoff of the 70° cut (if set miter gauge to 70) will be 20°.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as mentioned you could cut a 70° piece to be your guide in your cross cut sled, then align it with your sled fence, and secure your small part on the sled to get the following 20° cut (on the opposite side of the blade):


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

You can't really cut a 20 degree angle on a miter saw without the use of a jig. Axis39 has the right solution for the bandsaw.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am Not using a mitre saw I am useing a band saw,


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

wrong way. I don't how to describe the cut. what i want to do is make a file guide for filing hand saws. this guide gos on the bare end of the file and is cut at the fleam angle of 20 degrees, it aids in keeping the file at the correct angle. I snitched this picture from Dons saw filing page. The edge parallel to the saw teeth is the angle of the fleam, in this case 20 degrees.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Mark it 20 degrees and cut with hand saw.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe lay it out with one of these ^ and cut with a hand saw


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

all of my saws are dull that is why I am learning to sharpen. I can see if i can get a straight cut with my flush cut saw


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

Set your miter gauge to either 70 or 110 degrees. With one edge of a square or rectangular scrap held against the gauge face, hold (or clamp) the side of the piece to cut against the side of the scrap. That way, you're adding (or subtracting 90 degrees, so +/- 20 degrees.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok I'll try that


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

For sharp angles, use a taper sled on the TS. Work is clamped to the sled unlike those scary simple taper jigs.

Actually, my new BS, it cuts true enough to do a cut like you show by hand with no more than a quick pass on sandpaper to clean up.

A hand saw should do fine too.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> all of my saws are dull that is why I am learning to sharpen. I can see if i can get a straight cut with my flush cut saw
> 
> - Karda


Lear to sharpen your rip saw first, easier and don't need any angle guides, then use that newly sharpened saw to cut this to sharpen your xcut saw.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think it will make much of a difference if you file at 19 or 21 degree.
Cut as best as you can and refine the cut with a hand plane if you find it necessary.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok, I know a degree one way or another won't make a difference in this case but what about other projects. I cut it by eye and it worked, this time


----------

